# $1000 a shot..



## bigreddwon

Had a couple in last weekend, experienced hunters from the Midwest. We were hunting a dairy, with cows in a pasture. Cows were off to our right, 500 yards+. 8 pigs were directly in front of us that came from the woods to our north 800 yards to a pond. We stalked to within 60 yards.
 We set up, shots fired, pigs run straight back to the woods, 3 down before they get out of sight. The husband, pivots to his right 45 degrees, lines up on the cows and fires....TWICE!! Im screaming CEASEFIRE!! He looks at us and says, "Those are cows". His wife and I both say simultaneously "_WHY_ DID YOU FIRE?" "I don't know, I _*knew*_ they were cows, I just got excited." The following day we talked about it a bit. He still couldn't explain why he shot, he said he knew it was cows, clearly but said his trigger finger just 'did it'.

One cow down, one round unaccounted for. (I found a wounded cow in the same pasture the following night.) 

He paid $2000 via PayPal as we stood over 'Bessie" in the field. $1000 per round. One pig crawled off in the commotion, so they ended the night with 2 pigs and 800lbs of beef..

Farmer told me to bring him back and give him a full clip... At 1k a cow he said he could shoot em all night if he wanted...


----------



## SemperFi

Sounds like he's got more money than brains.


----------



## bigreddwon

SemperFi said:


> Sounds like he's got more money than brains.



Naa they were good people. He made a mistake, and he owned up to it and paid the price. Didn't try to make excuses or give any double talk. I don't judge folks for making a mistake, but I will judge them for the way they choose to make it right, or not...


----------



## brandonsc

i found it funny that the farmer told you to bring him back and let him shoot all the cows he wants for 1000$ a piece hahahaha


----------



## Capt Quirk

Some people like pork, some people like beef... and some people like their beef wrapped in bacon 


What an idjit!


----------



## holton27596

No excuse for that kind of mistake. he should never have a weapon in his hands. What if he had seen people over there????


----------



## vonnick52

bigreddwon said:


> Farmer told me to bring him back and give him a full clip... At 1k a cow he said he could shoot em all night if he wanted...


----------



## Lake_and_stream

guys thats only 1.99  per lb  for beef and pork. thats not to bad. could have been a horse.


----------



## Bruz

Hmmmm....not for me to judge but since he had to pivot 45 degrees to shoot at what he knew to be a NON Target and then send 2 down range....Something is a bit "Off"

It's good that he owned up to the "mistake" but that would be my last venture with him and a loaded firearm....just sayin.

Bruz


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

bigreddwon,
I am just glad that you were not injured.

I honestly don't think that this person should be allowed to have access to any firearms in the future.  I can't conceive of any reason that any person under the same circumstances could react that way.  I pity any of his neighbors located  near him "in the midwest".

Lastly, if I was the farmer, It would have cost him a lot more than $2000 too.  Maybe starting at $10 grand from his wallet to make up for his "No Brains" before I sent him packing.


----------



## snook24

wow


----------



## Arrow3

Lake_and_stream said:


> guys thats only 1.99  per lb  for beef and pork. thats not to bad. could have been a horse.



Thats just what he paid to shoot it....He's still gotta get it processed now...


----------



## t bird

Arrow3 said:


> Thats just what he paid to shoot it....He's still gotta get it processed now...



Yep!!! Last year it was around 947.00 i think to process one!


----------



## sghoghunter

holton27596 said:


> No excuse for that kind of mistake. he should never have a weapon in his hands. What if he had seen people over there????


Exactly what I thought,one man dead with nite vision and 2 cows with thermal how many will it take


----------



## SumterSlayer

Just look at the anguish in the poor guy's face. He knew it was a big mistake. Cant believe you actually got him to pose for the pic Hal. Classic.


----------



## specialk




----------



## fourwinds

I wish there was a video. I think that'd make my day.


----------



## 308-MIKE

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> bigreddwon,
> I am just glad that you were not injured.
> 
> I honestly don't think that this person should be allowed to have access to any firearms in the future.  I can't conceive of any reason that any person under the same circumstances could react that way.  I pity any of his neighbors located  near him "in the midwest".
> 
> Lastly, if I was the farmer, It would have cost him a lot more than $2000 too.  Maybe starting at $10 grand from his wallet to make up for his "No Brains" before I sent him packing.



x2


----------



## bigreddwon

sghoghunter said:


> Exactly what I thought,one man dead with nite vision and 2 cows with thermal how many will it take



I figured you and a short list of other guys I wont name would jump on an anti night hunting bandwagon. How many cows and other livestock have been maulled by hog dogs ?? More than two I'd bet. 

As a guide saftey is my number one concern, you can't plan for what this guy did. I could take 1000 people from This forum and NOBODY would do what he did in the same situation. I'm just happy no people were hurt.


----------



## muzzy17is

Sounds to me that something clicked in this man's mind after he fired that first shot.  Firing, spotting movement and turning 45 degrees and shooting two more times?  Luckily that movement was a cow, but what if it was a horse, dog or as said above " a human"?This man should take it upon himself not to touch a firearm especially a "loaded firearm" until he finds out why he shot at a cow and can not explain why he did it.  I'm sure he is a quality person however this is a serious situation and he needs to deal with it accordingly.


----------



## headoftheholler

Sounds like "Rambo" Syndrome.  Give a guy a semi-auto with a night vision scope and who knows what might happen.


----------



## bigreddwon

SumterSlayer said:


> Just look at the anguish in the poor guy's face. He knew it was a big mistake. Cant believe you actually got him to pose for the pic Hal. Classic.




We had to get a few pictures for the insurance company, so I said "Ya might as well get in one." His wife didn't want to be in it, they were both nauseous, pale and on the brink of upchucking..


----------



## Supercracker

wow...............wow........uhhhhh, wow

must've been reading about the cracker cow hunters the day before.


----------



## EricG

LOL. Glad I didn't do that!


----------



## 4x4

Poor Bessie!!


----------



## SumterSlayer

That night was just marked for misery wasn't it. Didn't yall also get the burban stuck for a couple of hours.


----------



## bigreddwon

SumterSlayer said:


> That night was just marked for misery wasn't it. Didn't yall also get the burban stuck for a couple of hours.



UP TO THE RUNNING BOARDS!!  What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, and really tired n muddy!


----------



## SumterSlayer

Yea Gun Doctor told me all about it brother.


----------



## easbell

It is about control. You get amped up trying to get on hogs and sounds like he didn't stay in control. 

But he did make two 500+ yrd shots. I'm sure that story will get told a few times.


----------



## sniper1

sorry to hear that Hal... I can attest to Hal's attention to safety but some people just get too excited... I save my excitement for after the shot... And yes, I am positive more deer, dogs, people, and livestock have been attacked by excited hog dogs than the same with thermal and NV equipment... Was this the same place you and I went last time???


----------



## bigreddwon

easbell said:


> It is about control. You get amped up trying to get on hogs and sounds like he didn't stay in control.
> 
> But he did make two 500+ yrd shots. I'm sure that story will get told a few times.




Yup. Also that a 75g 223 is BAD MEDICINE!! Two cows from 550 yards. 
You can buy the ammo for $450 per 1000, PM me if interested... Kills cows ya know hogs don't stand a chance..


----------



## bigreddwon

sniper1 said:


> sorry to hear that Hal... I can attest to Hal's attention to safety but some people just get too excited... I save my excitement for after the shot... And yes, I am positive more deer, dogs, people, and livestock have been attacked by excited hog dogs than the same with thermal and NV equipment... Was this the same place you and I went last time???



No. we've picked up SO much more land since the last time you shot with us. Cant wait till next time I get to see you shoot!!


----------



## Prorain

Mooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bigreddwon

Prorain said:


> Mooooooooooooooooooooo



no.. its Moooooooooooo  thump thump!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Wow!  That's a man that would never handle a firearm again in my presence...


----------



## treeman101

Sounds like a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a hunt.  I got a few cows if he wants to come go with us.


----------



## bat

I don't think I would want to be in the area close to him hunting.  

Btw who ended up with the beef and did it get processed?


----------



## Jester896

can you get me 1K in 62gr...i just want to shoot hogs

that is a nasty one there bud...glad you weren't hurt too.  I guess you can chalk that one up as a hunting accident..similar to people getting shot in a deer stand in the daylight...I really don't think it's a NV/ Thermal issue..dunno...just don't see how it happens.  How is the wounded cow or did he take that one with him too


----------



## GA DAWG

Feller sounds like a idiot to me. I hope I never share the same hunting lodge with him or anybody like him.


----------



## treemanjohn

It's not a nightvision issue, it's an intelligence issue


----------



## Millyville Hunter

I have to speak for Hal first and his attention to safety is first and foremost, If you have not gone with him before please make it a point to do a hunt with him as soon as you have the chance. After either 4 or 5 nights a field with Hal down in south GA I cannot tell you how many times I have mistakin different types of critters out there. It takes a trained eye still with those thermal optics when you target is a long ways off. I cannot tell you how many racoons I have tried to explain to Hal were hogs( He would always look through his thermal scope and say" You Have found yourself another pope and young racoon")
Mistakes do happen and at no point could Hal had ever known this guy was going to do this. Hal does his job and does it well, extremely and this should not make anyone have a negative idea on this business and or type of hunting. 
Yeah the pick was just priceless.


----------



## sghoghunter

bigreddwon said:


> I figured you and a short list of other guys I wont name would jump on an anti night hunting bandwagon. How many cows and other livestock have been maulled by hog dogs ?? More than two I'd bet.
> 
> As a guide saftey is my number one concern, you can't plan for what this guy did. I could take 1000 people from This forum and NOBODY would do what he did in the same situation. I'm just happy no people were hurt.


I am also very happy no one got hurt but he made a bad call.This has nothing to do anti night hunting it has to do with the poor call that a grown man made.I do not know how many cow's have been attacked by dogs but I can tell you how many of mine and my buddies have attacked and they add up to 0I could of turned all of my dogs out in the field full of cows and none of them would bother them,I do it every weekend.I also know you can tell the diffrence between a racoon,deer,yote,cow and hog's in the thermal since I have looked through one or two a few times.Oh by the way why did you have to get pic's for the insurance co since the man payed for them?


----------



## bigreddwon

sghoghunter said:


> I am also very happy no one got hurt but he made a bad call.This has nothing to do anti night hunting it has to do with the poor call that a grown man made.I do not know how many cow's have been attacked by dogs but I can tell you how many of mine and my buddies have attacked and they add up to 0I could of turned all of my dogs out in the field full of cows and none of them would bother them,I do it every weekend.I also know you can tell the diffrence between a racoon,deer,yote,cow and hog's in the thermal since I have looked through one or two a few times.Oh by the way why did you have to get pic's for the insurance co since the man payed for them?




The couple deposited $2k into my account while we stood over the cow. They called their Insurance company the next day and they were covered. They had to wait a day or two for the adjuster to get with the farmer. Friday night he told me the adjuster had talked to the farmer and the insurance company would pay the 'shooter' once I fax them the receipt I'm going to get from the farmer Tuesday -Wednesday hopefully.

I got the pics of the cow mostly because I was preparing to contact MY ins the next day, while I took pictures of the cow I mentioned to him he might as well get in one, he paid for it, his cow now.

PayPal takes 4 days to transfer into my bank, I don't know why it takes so long but the farmer will have $100 bills in his hand the day it hits my account. I hit the button Friday night. Basically I'm gonna pay the farmer with money they already gave me and they will get reimbursed by their insurance.


----------



## General Lee

He was gonna shoot a cow the minute he walked in the field and saw them.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack

General Lee said:


> He was gonna shoot a cow the minute he walked in the field and saw them.............






Hmmmmm, you could be right!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk

General Lee said:


> He was gonna shoot a cow the minute he walked in the field and saw them.............



Maybe he thought they were deer?


----------



## miles58

Bruz said:


> Hmmmm....not for me to judge but since he had to pivot 45 degrees to shoot at what he knew to be a NON Target and then send 2 down range....Something is a bit "Off"
> 
> It's good that he owned up to the "mistake" but that would be my last venture with him and a loaded firearm....just sayin.
> 
> Bruz



My thoughts pretty much exactly.  The only difference is that "experienced hunters from  the midwest" gives me pause.  I live in the midwest.

Hitting a target 500 yards out is not easy.  The difference in target size alone would preclude this being a simple mistake.  All it would take is a small mistake judging range, and you'd miss clean.

Dave


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bigreddwon said:


> The couple deposited $2k into my account while we stood over the cow. They called their Insurance company the next day and they were covered. They had to wait a day or two for the adjuster to get with the farmer. Friday night he told me the adjuster had talked to the farmer and the insurance company would pay the 'shooter' once I fax them the receipt I'm going to get from the farmer Tuesday -Wednesday hopefully.
> 
> I got the pics of the cow mostly because I was preparing to contact MY ins the next day, while I took pictures of the cow I mentioned to him he might as well get in one, he paid for it, his cow now.
> 
> PayPal takes 4 days to transfer into my bank, I don't know why it takes so long but the farmer will have $100 bills in his hand the day it hits my account. I hit the button Friday night. Basically I'm gonna pay the farmer with money they already gave me and they will get reimbursed by their insurance.



I'm confused, you are making it sound like the idiot that failed in PTA and fire control is going to get his money back? If this is incorrect then never mind. If this is what you are saying then an idiot is getting let off of the hook and the money should be given to the farmer anyway. There has to be a penalty when improper use of a firearm happens.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm confused, you are making it sound like the idiot that failed in PTA and fire control is going to get his money back? If this is incorrect then never mind. If this is what you are saying then an idiot is getting let off of the hook and the money should be given to the farmer anyway. There has to be a penalty when improper use of a firearm happens.



The farmer is getting fairly compensated.  The shooter will most likely have to pay his deductible and higher rates.  He's not getting off scott free.


----------



## General Lee

And what kind of insurance does the idiot have that will pay when he goes out and shoots someone's cow?


----------



## Prorain

The look on his face is priceless!And if hogs gets you that amped up that you know what you shooting and keep fire'n off shots then it's time to put up the bigboy toy away!I had to show my son what can happen.We are rofl at pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## gnarlyone

*sghoghunter*

In todays world nothing is actually  "wrong".


----------



## 2bbshot

General Lee said:


> And what kind of insurance does the idiot have that will pay when he goes out and shoots someone's cow?



X2 I can't wait for this answer.  I've got all kinds of insurance and I don't think I would be covered for shooting a cow. I sure hope I don't wind up hunting anywere near this guy.


----------



## Jester896

I am not sure he sould have informed his insurance company...he just should have ponied up...now his insurance company knows what a risk he is

maybe that's not a bad thing they do know


----------



## General Lee

2bbshot said:


> X2 I can't wait for this answer.  I've got all kinds of insurance and I don't think I would be covered for shooting a cow. I sure hope I don't wind up hunting anywere near this guy.


Me too.I've got insurance that will pay to fix my truck if I run into someone's cow,but insurance for me going onto someone else's land and shooting their cow?That's ridiculous............


----------



## donald-f

I do not want him around me with a knife, much less a gun.I hope he is always a full county away from me while hunting!


----------



## bigreddwon

General Lee said:


> Me too.I've got insurance that will pay to fix my truck if I run into someone's cow,but insurance for me going onto someone else's land and shooting their cow?That's ridiculous............



I'm not 100% sure exactly what policy he has, but he said it was a liability policy. They consider a cow to be property, the same as if he shot a tractor or a house.


----------



## GA DAWG

Musts shot some livestock before. Went out and got him a policy for the next goround.


----------



## General Lee

bigreddwon said:


> I'm not 100% sure exactly what policy he has, but he said it was a liability policy. They consider a cow to be property, the same as if he shot a tractor or a house.


I've never heard of insurance that would pay if I shot a house or tractor either and anyone that goes out looking for such a policy shouldn't be allowed to carry a gun..............


----------



## bigreddwon

General Lee said:


> I've never heard of insurance that would pay if I shot a house or tractor either and anyone that goes out looking for such a policy shouldn't be allowed to carry a gun..............



Well I wouldn't go that far GL, most of the hog control company's have at least $1m liability policy for just that situation. IF he had not ponied up, mine would have paid the farmer.

Most of the farmers I work for wouldn't let someone hunt their land without one. Its not a bad idea for doggers to have it either IMO.
On the off chance their dogs attacked a goat or a cow or whatever. Frankly if more hunters had it, more landowners would let them help with their hog problem.


----------



## bravozulu1469

Im just amazed a .223 dropped a cow !


----------



## Supercracker

bravozulu1469 said:


> Im just amazed a .223 dropped a cow !



I was thinking that too


----------



## bigreddwon

Supercracker said:


> I was thinking that too



From the moment I got into this industry I've heard from all sorts of experts that a 223 was nowhere near enough for hogs. I bought 308's and ran with those for the first year exclusively. I finally broke out the 223 because I had a client scheduled who because of a recent surgery couldn't shoot the 308. What I found out pretty quick is : bullet selection is the make it or break it part of 223's for hogs. Using FMJ 55g bullets for hogs is an epic failure, once we started using 62g JHP we got pretty good results. When we stepped up to 75g BTHP we saw damage and recovery on par with 308's. At present time we are waiting on Hornaday to release the 70g GMX rounds for the 223. Those will be the king of the hill, penetration, expansion retention, total package. My optics are stupid expensive, so bringing down the recoil is just good sense in the long run to keep them in working order. It also helps with follow up shots and being able to keep your target in the sight picture between shots. On the far side of a 120lb hog, the fist sized hole is impossible to tell from a 308 exit wound, except it cost 2-3x's as much to do it with a 308.

We will be phasing out the 308's as our main platform and going to 223's.


----------



## treeman101

If it has a brain or a backbone it can be dropped in its tracks with a 223.


----------



## ngatom

bigreddwon said:


> The husband, pivots to his right 45 degrees, lines up on the cows and fires....TWICE!! Im screaming CEASEFIRE!! He looks at us and says, "Those are cows". His wife and I both say simultaneously "_WHY_ DID YOU FIRE?" "I don't know, I _*knew*_ they were cows, I just got excited." The following day we talked about it a bit. He still couldn't explain why he shot, he said he knew it was cows, clearly but said his trigger finger just 'did it'.



I am thinking this guy never had a hunter ed course or missed the part about knowing what constitutes safe shooting. Someone that gets that juiced up after shooting some game and continues blasting away at targets of opportunity should not have a gun in his hands. It was his emotions not his intellect that was controlling that weapon and that makes him dangerous. He may be a great guy but one that should not be out hunting until he can control himself.

tom


----------



## liloody

"I don't know, I knew they were cows, I just got excited." 

This is just hard for me to grasp. It does explain how the idiots we share the woods with shoot folks for no apparent reason. I agree that this man should not never have access to a firearm ever again.


----------



## treemanjohn

bravozulu1469 said:


> Im just amazed a .223 dropped a cow !


A .223 at 500 yards! Shooting a target at 500, with nightvision, and an unfamiliar gun isn't an easy spur of the moment shot. Something smells

BR, FMJ's are illegal to shoot at game in GA


----------



## sghoghunter

Its not a bad idea for doggers to have it either IMO.
On the off chance their dogs attacked a goat or a cow or whatever. Frankly if more hunters had it, more landowners would let them help with their hog problem.[/QUOTE]
I will say that if my dog attack's a cow or goat I will man up and pay my own mess up.I dont need no one to fix something that I done.How are you gonna help the farmers hog problems now in head high corn or in the middle of a creek bed?About all the nite hunting is about to come to a slow down and since turkey season just went out we are gonna be in full speed for a while now.Maybe one night we can run up with you and show you a real good rush from the end of a dog leash with the thermal


----------



## sghoghunter

treeman101 said:


> If it has a brain or a backbone it can be dropped in its tracks with a 223.



They can but there are way to many not shot there.A buddy caught one last year with a small caliber like a 223still in his ham


----------



## General Lee

bigreddwon said:


> Well I wouldn't go that far GL, most of the hog control company's have at least $1m liability policy for just that situation. IF he had not ponied up, mine would have paid the farmer.
> 
> Most of the farmers I work for wouldn't let someone hunt their land without one. Its not a bad idea for doggers to have it either IMO.
> On the off chance their dogs attacked a goat or a cow or whatever. Frankly if more hunters had it, more landowners would let them help with their hog problem.


I understand your business having a policy to cover accidents and such,but this cat from the midwest carries a PERSONAL insurance policy that covers him in case he goes to Ga and shoots a house,tractor,or in this case a cow......... Think about it,just the phone call to the insurance company asking about such coverage should be recorded and played on radio stations for the humor............


----------



## bigreddwon

sghoghunter said:


> Its not a bad idea for doggers to have it either IMO.
> On the off chance their dogs attacked a goat or a cow or whatever. Frankly if more hunters had it, more landowners would let them help with their hog problem.
> I will say that if my dog attack's a cow or goat I will man up and pay my own mess up.I dont need no one to fix something that I done.How are you gonna help the farmers hog problems now in head high corn or in the middle of a creek bed?About all the nite hunting is about to come to a slow down and since turkey season just went out we are gonna be in full speed for a while now.Maybe one night we can run up with you and show you a real good rush from the end of a dog leash with the thermal


[/QUOTE]
We are plenty busy with peanuts for the next few weeks. With baitng legal now we will set up more than a few kill stations and wear these hogs out year round. We use brad from Nuttin Fancy when we get them in places we can't shoot, he's one serious hog killin dude. Hit me up, I'd like to film some dogs with the thermal sometime.


----------



## bigreddwon

liloody said:


> "I don't know, I knew they were cows, I just got excited."
> 
> This is just hard for me to grasp. It does explain how the idiots we share the woods with shoot folks for no apparent reason. I agree that this man should not never have access to a firearm ever again.


It wasn't ONE cow out there lol.. It was a couple hundred head, a blind man with one arm could have hit them firing into that group.


----------



## Jester896

sghoghunter said:


> I will say that if my dog attack's a cow or goat I will man up and pay my own mess up.I dont need no one to fix something that I done.How are you gonna help the farmers hog problems now in head high corn or in the middle of a creek bed?About all the nite hunting is about to come to a slow down and since turkey season just went out we are gonna be in full speed for a while now.Maybe one night we can run up with you and show you a real good rush from the end of a dog leash with the thermal



he has been dogging before

i hear ya on the man up part...insurance may be a + for the dogges for the simple reason it looks better to the land owner and may get you in places you might not normally get to go...in your case it wouldn't be a plus for you with your outlook on responsibility only a plus for the landowner seeing you are better than others..imo...it just sets you apart from the reputation that doggers as a whole have..and if you guide some with your dogs you may want to consider it even more to help you cover what some idjit may do that is beyond your control like what happened here with bigreddwon...not necessarily what you do

I think a regular homeowners policy has some general liability attached...not sure what his guys coverage was


----------



## bfriendly

Bayedtight said:


> Sounds to me that something clicked in this man's mind after he fired that first shot.  Firing, spotting movement and turning 45 degrees and shooting two more times?  Luckily that movement was a cow, but what if it was a horse, dog or as said above " a human"?This man should take it upon himself not to touch a firearm especially a "loaded firearm" until he finds out why he shot at a cow and can not explain why he did it.  I'm sure he is a quality person however this is a serious situation and he needs to deal with it accordingly.



Agree 100%. The phrase "Your Done" comes to mind...............not again, at least not with me or mine, Period!

I am not ashamed to admit that when I was younger, the thought of shooting a Cow crossed my mind several times............I think the thoughts of 1)its just wrong and 2) not being able to drag it out of where I was hunting kept me from ever killing one.

Sure would have been some GREAT EATING though...........did he really get to keep the cow?


----------



## Jester896

I'm not even sure a processor can cut a dead cow...I think it is supposed to be alive when it gets there...i think for $1K I can get only the cuts I want from the corner


----------



## Jake Allen

liloody said:


> "I don't know, I knew they were cows, I just got excited."
> 
> This is just hard for me to grasp. It does explain how the idiots we share the woods with shoot folks for no apparent reason. I agree that this man should not never have access to a firearm ever again.



I agree.

This seems to an amazingly irresponsible act;
almost malicious. Certainly no "mistake".
He is lucky not be hit with criminal charges.


----------



## Lukikus2

Me thinks you need to loose his phone number after the payoff.


----------



## teethdoc

What the heck kind of insurance pays for shooting somebodies cow?


----------



## mauk trapper

bigreddwon said:


> Had a couple in last weekend, experienced hunters from the Midwest. We were hunting a dairy, with cows in a pasture. Cows were off to our right, 500 yards+. 8 pigs were directly in front of us that came from the woods to our north 800 yards to a pond. We stalked to within 60 yards.
> We set up, shots fired, pigs run straight back to the woods, 3 down before they get out of sight. The husband, pivots to his right 45 degrees, lines up on the cows and fires....TWICE!! Im screaming CEASEFIRE!! He looks at us and says, "Those are cows". His wife and I both say simultaneously "_WHY_ DID YOU FIRE?" "I don't know, I _*knew*_ they were cows, I just got excited." The following day we talked about it a bit. He still couldn't explain why he shot, he said he knew it was cows, clearly but said his trigger finger just 'did it'.
> 
> One cow down, one round unaccounted for. (I found a wounded cow in the same pasture the following night.)
> 
> He paid $2000 via PayPal as we stood over 'Bessie" in the field. $1000 per round. One pig crawled off in the commotion, so they ended the night with 2 pigs and 800lbs of beef..
> 
> Farmer told me to bring him back and give him a full clip... At 1k a cow he said he could shoot em all night if he wanted...



I just can't believe how lightly you seem to have taken this matter and on top of that call it a mistake!! This bozo is an idiot!!  I would not want you or your clients on my property no matter if it is a $1000 a shot. What would he have done if he had squared  up on people. I don't see a mistake here just someone who can't control themselves and shouldn't be hunting during the day much less the night.  Can't believe you told this story (Looks real bad).


----------



## Supercracker

bfriendly said:


> when I was younger, the thought of shooting a Cow crossed my mind several times....



It still comes to me every time they tear down the fence!

I have stalked to within shooting range of a big feral bull down in Okeechobee. Then realized I was like a mile from the truck.


----------



## Cottontail

Does the $1000.00 include processing fee ??!!


----------



## MULE

This makes hunters in general look, REALLY BAD. Just think of all the people on here reading this, how many the farmer told, ect, ect.


----------



## bigreddwon

mauk trapper said:


> I just can't believe how lightly you seem to have taken this matter and on top of that call it a mistake!! This bozo is an idiot!!  I would not want you or your clients on my property no matter if it is a $1000 a shot. What would he have done if he had squared  up on people. I don't see a mistake here just someone who can't control themselves and shouldn't be hunting during the day much less the night.  Can't believe you told this story (Looks real bad).



Not trying to be a jerk at all when I say this: But, HOW should I take it? The landowner told me something immediately after the incident, I guess it was the look on my face or my body language at the time  " If ya don't laugh sometimes you'll cry" Or something along those lines, I was pretty upset after the fact. ( he was there pulling my truck outta the mud with his backhoe ). It was a pretty traumatic night for me and my company. I did not take _*any*_ part of it lightly. When the farmer made the '$1000' a pop comment It put me at ease, he and the landowner were SO helpful to me personally during and after that night I cant even describe it. Looking back I could tell they felt sorry for me and did what they could do to help the bad situation get better as quick as possible. I thanked them BOTH after the fact for their support, it meant more to me than they know.

As far as putting the story up it _had_ to be done. The yahoo who made the first post about it prior to me posting made it very clear that if I didn't put it out there, the version that WOULD get out wouldn't be accurate and would do WAY more harm than this write up could. There is NO way to come out of this '_*looking good*_' I'm not silly enough to think that. We had every intention of telling the story after all the loose ends were tied up. The $$ hit my bank account today and I'll be paying the farmer tomorrow and that's the last thing to be done with this event. 

I hope folks can learn something from this, I have. There's plenty to learn from it. Doesn't matter if you've been hunting for a year or 50 years.

As far as you not wanting me or my clients on your property, its _your_ property, _your_ call. Before this, some folks didn't want us on and this most likely wont win them over, but I have always respected a mans right to choose what _*HE*_ wants for _*HIS*_ land.

 As a company, I don't know how else I could have handled the situation other than how I did. I communicated every detail to the landowner and farmer and stood up straight to take what came. MY insurance would have paid if the shooter would have decided to be less than honorable. He manned up and did the right thing, I respect him for that. 
I AM NOT proud of this, but I also can't change whats already happened. We will strive to make sure we are as safe as can be and keep at it.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

MULE said:


> This makes hunters in general look, REALLY BAD. Just think of all the people on here reading this, how many the farmer told, ect, ect.


amen brother.some stuff is better not put in the public eye!!!! livestock ?come on. i aint funny at ALL


----------



## ELIWAITS

bigreddwon said:


> Had a couple in last weekend, experienced hunters from the Midwest. We were hunting a dairy, with cows in a pasture. Cows were off to our right, 500 yards+. 8 pigs were directly in front of us that came from the woods to our north 800 yards to a pond. We stalked to within 60 yards.
> We set up, shots fired, pigs run straight back to the woods, 3 down before they get out of sight. The husband, pivots to his right 45 degrees, lines up on the cows and fires....TWICE!! Im screaming CEASEFIRE!! He looks at us and says, "Those are cows". His wife and I both say simultaneously "_WHY_ DID YOU FIRE?" "I don't know, I _*knew*_ they were cows, I just got excited." The following day we talked about it a bit. He still couldn't explain why he shot, he said he knew it was cows, clearly but said his trigger finger just 'did it'.
> 
> One cow down, one round unaccounted for. (I found a wounded cow in the same pasture the following night.)
> 
> He paid $2000 via PayPal as we stood over 'Bessie" in the field. $1000 per round. One pig crawled off in the commotion, so they ended the night with 2 pigs and 800lbs of beef..
> 
> Farmer told me to bring him back and give him a full clip... At 1k a cow he said he could shoot em all night if he wanted...



man,sounds like yall are running a safe operation


----------



## ELIWAITS

SemperFi said:


> Sounds like he's got more money than brains.



sounds like somebody put profit before safety this is the kind of stuff peta and the likes thrive on and from a safety veiw they should this is as bad as it gets remember the warden killed at night last year this is the same kind of irresponsible hunting as that was i would never allow such as this to go on on my property and any farmer that does better make a good crop because it sounds like he will need it come court time if he lets this kind of free for all hunting if you call it that take place on his property


----------



## ELIWAITS

bigreddwon said:


> Not trying to be a jerk at all when I say this: But, HOW should I take it? The landowner told me something immediately after the incident, I guess it was the look on my face or my body language at the time  " If ya don't laugh sometimes you'll cry" Or something along those lines, I was pretty upset after the fact. ( he was there pulling my truck outta the mud with his backhoe ). It was a pretty traumatic night for me and my company. I did not take _*any*_ part of it lightly. When the farmer made the '$1000' a pop comment It put me at ease, he and the landowner were SO helpful to me personally during and after that night I cant even describe it. Looking back I could tell they felt sorry for me and did what they could do to help the bad situation get better as quick as possible. I thanked them BOTH after the fact for their support, it meant more to me than they know.
> 
> As far as putting the story up it _had_ to be done. The yahoo who made the first post about it prior to me posting made it very clear that if I didn't put it out there, the version that WOULD get out wouldn't be accurate and would do WAY more harm than this write up could. There is NO way to come out of this '_*looking good*_' I'm not silly enough to think that. We had every intention of telling the story after all the loose ends were tied up. The $$ hit my bank account today and I'll be paying the farmer tomorrow and that's the last thing to be done with this event.
> 
> I hope folks can learn something from this, I have. There's plenty to learn from it. Doesn't matter if you've been hunting for a year or 50 years.
> 
> As far as you not wanting me or my clients on your property, its _your_ property, _your_ call. Before this, some folks didn't want us on and this most likely wont win them over, but I have always respected a mans right to choose what _*HE*_ wants for _*HIS*_ land.
> 
> As a company, I don't know how else I could have handled the situation other than how I did. I communicated every detail to the landowner and farmer and stood up straight to take what came. MY insurance would have paid if the shooter would have decided to be less than honorable. He manned up and did the right thing, I respect him for that.
> I AM NOT proud of this, but I also can't change whats already happened. We will strive to make sure we are as safe as can be and keep at it.



there are some things you cant just PAY FOR and its ok!


----------



## Brassman

bigreddwon, you sound like a class operation.  I don't see where you could have done anything different.  My friends and I are hoping to hunt with you soon.  Take care.


----------



## Rich M

If I hunted pigs I'd come out and play at night with you.  Used to shoot 'em over bait and stalking but I don't eat pork any more - so hogs walk.  The whole thermal imaging idea is pretty cool.

If I had the extra $$$, I would pay the money to come out and shoot a cow tho'.  Well, if the farmer helps me cut that thing up - all he has to do it hoist it with the backhoe...I'll bring the chainsaw and big coolers.

As for everyone wanting to hang the guy - I'm sure they don't do and have never done anything stupid at all.  

The ones deciding to keep you off the land over this issue were just looking for an excuse and a place to shout it loud.  Pompus comes to mind.  

Chalk it up as a once in a lifetime.  Every couple of year you hear about someone shooting a horse or cow.  Not that often.

One question that will never be answered - why would the guy & his wife get all upset over him shooting a cow if they were shooting hogs?  Maybe it was the fear of jail, but one dead animal is the same as any other.


----------



## mauk trapper

Rich M said:


> If I hunted pigs I'd come out and play at night with you.  Used to shoot 'em over bait and stalking but I don't eat pork any more - so hogs walk.  The whole thermal imaging idea is pretty cool.
> 
> If I had the extra $$$, I would pay the money to come out and shoot a cow tho'.  Well, if the farmer helps me cut that thing up - all he has to do it hoist it with the backhoe...I'll bring the chainsaw and big coolers.
> 
> As for everyone wanting to hang the guy - I'm sure they don't do and have never done anything stupid at all.
> 
> The ones deciding to keep you off the land over this issue were just looking for an excuse and a place to shout it loud.  Pompus comes to mind.
> 
> Chalk it up as a once in a lifetime.  Every couple of year you hear about someone shooting a horse or cow.  Not that often.
> 
> One question that will never be answered - why would the guy & his wife get all upset over him shooting a cow if they were shooting hogs?  Maybe it was the fear of jail, but one dead animal is the same as any other.



??? Really. There is no point in trying to have a reasonable conversation with you. If you really think one dead animal is the same as another you have problems fella.


----------



## Nicodemus

This thread has been an eye-opener.


----------



## Lukikus2

> It was a pretty traumatic night for me and my company. I did not take any part of it lightly.



I could only imagine.



> As far as putting the story up it had to be done. The yahoo who made the first post about it prior to me posting made it very clear that if I didn't put it out there, the version that WOULD get out wouldn't be accurate and would do WAY more harm than this write up could.



The world is full of "crap" starters.



> I hope folks can learn something from this, I have. There's plenty to learn from it. Doesn't matter if you've been hunting for a year or 50 years.



That is for sure.



> As a company, I don't know how else I could have handled the situation other than how I did.



You were not in control of the gun nor pull the trigger. NOT YOUR FAULT. I'm sure you are beside yourself knowing it happened under your watch though. I can't imagine what was going through your mind at the time.

 Evidently your going to have to give clients a few rules before heading into the field like #1 don't shoot cows. DUH!


----------



## Inthegarge

n/m


----------



## Jester896

Brassman said:


> bigreddwon, you sound like a class operation.  I don't see where you could have done anything different.  My friends and I are hoping to hunt with you soon.  Take care.



frankly i don't either...unless you start getting 10-20 year background checks on your customers complete with a psychological profile.

You will enjoy your hunt with him...trust me


----------



## ELIWAITS

Rich M said:


> If I hunted pigs I'd come out and play at night with you.  Used to shoot 'em over bait and stalking but I don't eat pork any more - so hogs walk.  The whole thermal imaging idea is pretty cool.
> 
> If I had the extra $$$, I would pay the money to come out and shoot a cow tho'.  Well, if the farmer helps me cut that thing up - all he has to do it hoist it with the backhoe...I'll bring the chainsaw and big coolers.
> 
> As for everyone wanting to hang the guy - I'm sure they don't do and have never done anything stupid at all.
> 
> The ones deciding to keep you off the land over this issue were just looking for an excuse and a place to shout it loud.  Pompus comes to mind.
> 
> Chalk it up as a once in a lifetime.  Every couple of year you hear about someone shooting a horse or cow.  Not that often.
> 
> One question that will never be answered - why would the guy & his wife get all upset over him shooting a cow if they were shooting hogs?  Maybe it was the fear of jail, but one dead animal is the same as any other.



i think he may of had enough hunters like you when the cow-capper went out the driveway


----------



## Jester896

Brassman said:


> bigreddwon, you sound like a class operation.  I don't see where you could have done anything different.  My friends and I are hoping to hunt with you soon.  Take care.





Lukikus2 said:


> Evidently your going to have to give clients a few rules before heading into the field like #1 don't shoot cows. DUH!



 good post Lukikus
that is just it...he does have them..I am glad his cease fire command worked.  He has never told me not to shoot a cow when I was with him...then again he didn't need to


----------



## killa86

General Lee said:


> And what kind of insurance does the idiot have that will pay when he goes out and shoots someone's cow?



maybe he bought  prehunt insurance da-mooooo-ge waiver. wait thats utterly ridiculous. everyone knows its gen-moo-ral liability. just so you know geico insures everything


----------



## Catdaddy SC

2bbshot said:


> X2 I can't wait for this answer.  I've got all kinds of insurance and I don't think I would be covered for shooting a cow. I sure hope I don't wind up hunting anywere near this guy.






General Lee said:


> Me too.I've got insurance that will pay to fix my truck if I run into someone's cow,but insurance for me going onto someone else's land and shooting their cow?That's ridiculous............







teethdoc said:


> What the heck kind of insurance pays for shooting somebodies cow?




Homeowners


----------



## General Lee

Catdaddy SC said:


> Homeowners


Guess I need to go read my policy............


----------



## Jester896

Catdaddy SC said:


> Homeowners



wonder why they didn't believe me


----------



## 2bbshot

Does this make anyone else think of O Brother Where Art Thou when babyface george nelson cut down on the cows with a tommy gun?  "Cows! I hate cows worse than coppers"


----------



## bombers32

If anyone on here believes this guy knew he was shooting a cow and still pull the trigger, well i am going to throw the bull Flag on this one!!!!!!!!! Just about like the night shooter knew they were shooting a friend of mine's generator on his irrigation, that cost 1300 to fix..........this is just a plot to make it sound not as bad as it should!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## General Lee

Jester896 said:


> wonder why they didn't believe me


I still have my doubts whether Homeowners Ins will pay for you shooting tractors, houses, and cows but at the end of the day,I don't really care.............


----------



## Benjie Boswell

This moron got off cheap, or it was a cow that wasn't much of a producer. Be really glad that you guys got off as easy as you did. I wonder what a herd of 200 cows looks like in thermal imaging?


----------



## Redbug

Just wondering BigRed...As a guide you talk to all your customers beforehand about how to use the equipment, safety, and such. And a general plan as to how the night is going to go. How do you screen out the yahoos? Have you ever turned any down? After this happening...what have you learned and how can you avoid people like that in the future? I know it's hard to make a judgment on someone in just a few minutes,  but there's got to be some way to single the wackos out...  It's a good way to get someone killed.


----------



## Jester896

bombers32 said:


> If anyone on here believes this guy knew he was shooting a cow and still pull the trigger, well i am going to throw the bull Flag on this one!!!!!!!!! Just about like the night shooter knew they were shooting a friend of mine's generator on his irrigation, that cost 1300 to fix..........this is just a plot to make it sound not as bad as it should!!!!!!!!!!!!!



has your flag come back down yet...
both of those things sound pretty bad to me...did your friends generator get shot when the shooter turned 45º and fired knowing it was cows or was it simply inexperience and not realizing if he moved another 1/4" he would hit the box 500 yd away that was 2+ feet to the left...


----------



## Jester896

Benjie Boswell said:


> I wonder what a herd of 200 cows looks like in thermal imaging?



at 500 yds HUGH BIG WHITE cow lookin things...probably at least 5 times bigger than the targets he was looking @ @ 50 yds


----------



## Cottontail

All jokes to the side. I wouldn't ever go in the woods hunting with that guy, someone that excited could kill a man and never know it till it was to late. !!!!! The DNR should take his hunting rights before he kills someone!!!


----------



## florida boy

bigreddwon said:


> It wasn't ONE cow out there lol.. It was a couple hundred head, a blind man with one arm could have hit them firing into that group.



And they are almost the size of a toyota tacoma.......


----------



## gnarlyone

*Sit back.....*

In the coming days...months there will be more and more of these "accidents"...watch and see.


----------



## ELIWAITS

Redbug said:


> Just wondering BigRed...As a guide you talk to all your customers beforehand about how to use the equipment, safety, and such. And a general plan as to how the night is going to go. How do you screen out the yahoos? Have you ever turned any down? After this happening...what have you learned and how can you avoid people like that in the future? I know it's hard to make a judgment on someone in just a few minutes,  but there's got to be some way to single the wackos out...  It's a good way to get someone killed.



ill bet he only takes hunters whose money is green i have also noticed he jumped out of this thread like it was on fire  something he should have done about 10 minutes before punching the "submit" button


----------



## bigreddwon

Redbug said:


> Just wondering BigRed...As a guide you talk to all your customers beforehand about how to use the equipment, safety, and such. And a general plan as to how the night is going to go. How do you screen out the yahoos? Have you ever turned any down? After this happening...what have you learned and how can you avoid people like that in the future? I know it's hard to make a judgment on someone in just a few minutes,  but there's got to be some way to single the wackos out...  It's a good way to get someone killed.



 I talk to ALL of my clients before we hunt. Usually several times. They generally have a few questions and want to know what to expect on the hunt.. When they show up, we eat a home cooked meal and talk, we go over where we will be hunting and anything that might be of special importance to each property. Then we have a safety brief and range time before we leave for he hunt. During the hunt the weapons are in he truckVault until he guide or customer spots pigs. Then we gear up and begin the stalk. It's as controlled as it can be. I haven't had anyone I FELT unsafe with. Even the guy in question was very safe, and followed all instructions, except the part about not shooting the cows.  I love what I do, and. Don't make allot of money, it's not about that. We donated over 30 nights last year to Disabled Vets, NRA, SCI,and random folks we wanted to share the experience with that we knew couldn't afford it. If I had someone I felt unsafe with or that just wouldn't follow instructions, I would not Hunt with them.


----------



## Redbug

BigRed...That's about all you can do. And I would even say that's a little more than many other outfitters would do. 

About the Disabled Vets...we invite them out to my club each year for a hunt. We make up blinds on the ground for the wheelchair bound. That's a really great thing. Even invited and had some police and firefighters down from NYC, (after 911), the next season to hunt with us, too, (10 years ago?...where does the time go?). It was a great experience. You don't think of all these people as hunters...but many of them are.

By the way I just recently stumbled across these GON forums and signed up...and what a great bunch of people! Years ago, when I lived in Waycross, I used to subscribe to Georgia Outdoor News.


----------



## ELIWAITS

. Even the guy in question was very safe, and followed all instructions, except the part about not shooting the cows.  

what a statement! it reminds me of the time when we were kids when all of my late playmates did so well playing toss with hand grenades except for the part about not pulling the pin


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

I've always wondered what type of person would pay so much money to shoot a wild hog. When it's easy enough to hunt them on public land. I think this tread pretty much answered my question. To each their own I guess, but that guy is a danger.


----------



## EricG

deepwoodshermit said:


> I've always wondered what type of person would pay so much money to shoot a wild hog. When it's easy enough to hunt them on public land. I think this tread pretty much answered my question. To each their own I guess, but that guy is a danger.



I'm the type... I drove from Wisconsin down to Hals place in GA just to hunt hogs.  I chose him because he was great to deal with on the phone and by email and explained in detail how things worked before I booked with him, as a customer I would never hunt with someone I didn't think cared about safety.
It might be easy for you guys to find/hunt hogs, but being from 18 hours away makes it a little more difficult!  The hog hunt was my first time ever hunting with a guide, and I couldn't have been happier.
(ps...I'm not the one that shot the cow!)


----------



## mtr3333

Self control to Major Tom!


----------



## Jester896

EricG said:


> I'm the type... I drove from Wisconsin down to Hals place in GA just to hunt hogs.  I chose him because he was great to deal with on the phone and by email and explained in detail how things worked before I booked with him, as a customer I would never hunt with someone I didn't think cared about safety.
> It might be easy for you guys to find/hunt hogs, but being from 18 hours away makes it a little more difficult!  The hog hunt was my first time ever hunting with a guide, and I couldn't have been happier.
> (ps...I'm not the one that shot the cow!)



I can see all of that...what I don't see is the public land that is available you can to and do a N/V or Thermal hunt on hogs...a sit, stand, or stalk maybe



mtr3333 said:


> Self control to Major Tom!



I like that...see humor can be found in a major catastrophe


----------



## mtr3333

"I like that...see humor can be found in a major catastrophe"

People would not be funny. There is no way that idiot would be anywhere near me... commencing countdown engines on!


----------



## jayrun

WOW,

Some of you are some very judgemental people reminds me of some Pharicees in the bible stories.

This guy made a mistake , owned up to it and paid the price. Was it a stupid mistake  well yeah but come on you act like he murdered his wife and personally nailed baby Jesus to the cross himself.

I wouldn't want to associate with any of you that cant forgive someone of a honest to God mistake, much less hunt with you.

I would for sure make sure this guy had learned from his mistake and to be honest this will make him a safer more concientious hunter in the future and is probably one of the safest people to hunt with now.

Now  Eli I don't know you but from your posts it sure as heck looks like you have some kind of agenda and are pushing it here, how bout stepping into the light with what this is really about? Do you got a personal beef with Bigredwon?  Do you not like Night hunting, thermal sights, hog hunting in general? Be honest if you got a beef then state it like a man.

I hope your business does not suffer bigred and thanks to all of you that support veterans it means a lot even if we never go on the hunts to know people still give a crap about what we did.

Hopefully some of this self rightousness seen in this thread will turn into circumspection instead.

Jayrun


----------



## mtr3333

ID your TARGET! No excuses. That includes skyline shots and all. Be safe!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

EricG said:


> I'm the type... I drove from Wisconsin down to Hals place in GA just to hunt hogs.  I chose him because he was great to deal with on the phone and by email and explained in detail how things worked before I booked with him, as a customer I would never hunt with someone I didn't think cared about safety.
> It might be easy for you guys to find/hunt hogs, but being from 18 hours away makes it a little more difficult!  The hog hunt was my first time ever hunting with a guide, and I couldn't have been happier.
> (ps...I'm not the one that shot the cow!)




Yeah, my post was a bit crude. But, I know folks that travel all over this great country hunting on there on.


----------



## Benjie Boswell

jayrun said:


> WOW,
> 
> Some of you are some very judgemental people reminds me of some Pharicees in the bible stories.
> 
> This guy made a mistake , owned up to it and paid the price. Was it a stupid mistake  well yeah but come on you act like he murdered his wife and personally nailed baby Jesus to the cross himself.
> 
> I wouldn't want to associate with any of you that cant forgive someone of a honest to God mistake, much less hunt with you.
> 
> I would for sure make sure this guy had learned from his mistake and to be honest this will make him a safer more concientious hunter in the future and is probably one of the safest people to hunt with now.
> 
> Now  Eli I don't know you but from your posts it sure as heck looks like you have some kind of agenda and are pushing it here, how bout stepping into the light with what this is really about? Do you got a personal beef with Bigredwon?  Do you not like Night hunting, thermal sights, hog hunting in general? Be honest if you got a beef then state it like a man.
> 
> I hope your business does not suffer bigred and thanks to all of you that support veterans it means a lot even if we never go on the hunts to know people still give a crap about what we did.
> 
> Hopefully some of this self rightousness seen in this thread will turn into circumspection instead.
> 
> Jayrun



Yep, I'm judgemental. I own cows and there is no way in the world I want this guy anywhere around me. Nothing against bigred, he didn't pull the trigger, but I cannot wrap my mind around what this dude thought he was shooting at. A mistake would be hitting cows that he didn't know were behind the hogs, but shooting into a herd of 200 cows is a monumental brain lapse. This is how people get killed Jayrun, and I think alot of people on here see it that way.


----------



## Jester896

mtr3333 said:


> "I like that...see humor can be found in a major catastrophe"
> 
> People would not be funny. There is no way that idiot would be anywhere near me... commencing countdown engines on!



your right...people, cows, control boxes, all of it falls into that category.  Most people use humor when they are uncomfortable with a situation.  I am not saying there is humor here...it is all very serious.  I just believe bigreddwon did what anyone could have possibly done to ensure he, the hunters he took with them, and the property he introduced them to..to be safe.  There is not a good IDIOT test available to the general public, hunting guides, or extermination companies that is fool proof.  I know he is safety conscious and the precautions he stated are in fact what he normally uses...I know first hand.  I also know first hand that I can tell the difference, with his equipment, between cows, deer most of the time, mice, hogs, pivots, I struggle a little with dillos, coons, and opossums,...etc.  and if you take a moment to really look none of them are not that difficult.  I have yet to see one good suggestion from the nay sayers on what they think the solution is or constructive ways to prevent it.  I know that is hard to believe coming from me.  It is commendable on his part to stand up and say...hey people you are not going to believe what just happened.  No it may not have been under the best circumstances that it was forced on him but he has done well with it all.

good post jayrun


----------



## EricG

deepwoodshermit said:


> Yeah, my post was a bit crude. But, I know folks that travel all over this great country hunting on there on.



I wasn't offended at all, sorry if I came off that way.  I give lots of credit to guys that can travel and hunt on their own, it aint easy.  I personally just don't have the time off of work to do that.


----------



## caughthog1

I think this thread is a joke and cant believe anyone would post this let alone take a pic with it. This story is an embarrassment and makes the rich city folk you take on these little adventures look like IDIOTS. JMO take it or leave it.!


----------



## Nicodemus

Gentlemen, ya`ll go easy with the remarks.


----------



## Marlin_444

Poor Cow...  Bet it tasted good!


----------



## ELIWAITS

jayrun said:


> WOW,
> 
> Some of you are some very judgemental people reminds me of some Pharicees in the bible stories.
> 
> This guy made a mistake , owned up to it and paid the price. Was it a stupid mistake  well yeah but come on you act like he murdered his wife and personally nailed baby Jesus to the cross himself.
> 
> I wouldn't want to associate with any of you that cant forgive someone of a honest to God mistake, much less hunt with you.
> 
> I would for sure make sure this guy had learned from his mistake and to be honest this will make him a safer more concientious hunter in the future and is probably one of the safest people to hunt with now.
> 
> Now  Eli I don't know you but from your posts it sure as heck looks like you have some kind of agenda and are pushing it here, how bout stepping into the light with what this is really about? Do you got a personal beef with Bigredwon?  Do you not like Night hunting, thermal sights, hog hunting in general? Be honest if you got a beef then state it like a man.
> 
> I hope your business does not suffer bigred and thanks to all of you that support veterans it means a lot even if we never go on the hunts to know people still give a crap about what we did.
> 
> Hopefully some of this self rightousness seen in this thread will turn into circumspection instead.
> 
> Jayrun



lets make a broad statement that everybody is judgemental and then single out eli as the one its pointed at i dont know the hog hunter i dont care if they kill every hog in georgia i dont care if it takes place at night and i dont know bigred ...but on the other hand i do know if you go hog hunting with a guide and shoot not 1 but 2 cows all the dust dont fall on the hunter this is one of the most outrageous hunting stories i have ever heard of and is to post it as funny as it was posted is worse....... as for the judgemental part look in the mirror im passing judgement on him which in your post is so bad but all at the same time you are doing the same to everybody that you dont agree with and more so me then you say it will make a more concientious safe hunter....WOW you have to be one of them" ole lanta deer hunters" that everbody down here laughs at year after year ill add you to the list of hunters i try to stay a least a mile from during the up coming season


----------



## Nicodemus

Some of ya`ll don`t read so good.


----------

